# New Alltrax SPM controller



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, not many reactions about this new controller...

Evdrives sell this new model: http://evdrives.com/alltrax_spm_products.html
The price seem really good. In fact, the price of the new SPM controller is lower than the AXE series. 

Anyone know if Alltrax will produce any 156v controller in a close future (see bellow!).


----------

